# World is falling apart, more kind words from Bickley



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/0922bickley0922.html

The second time Bickley with a positive report about the Suns. He usually never writes good things about them aside from bringing up Amare's mother again which is pretty low in my opinion and assuming that the Suns (and most other NBA teams) weren't likable in the past.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Bickley is mostly a jerk, so even when he says nice things about the Suns there is always some crap included. Besides his crack about Amare's mother, there is comments about Marion not being at the pickup games the others are playing.

Here is a guy who played almost 41 minutes a game in 79 games and then played serious minutes on the Olympic team getting hit because he's not at AWA. Most NBA superstars (who played fewer minutes) said they needed a break from the long season and decided not to go to Athens. Bickley is really full of it.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Bickley is mostly a jerk, so even when he says nice things about the Suns there is always some crap included. Besides his crack about Amare's mother, there is comments about Marion not being at the pickup games the others are playing.

Here is a guy who played almost 41 minutes a game in 79 games and then played serious minutes on the Olympic team getting hit because he's not at AWA. Most NBA superstars (who played fewer minutes) said they needed a break from the long season and decided not to go to Athens. Bickley is really full of it.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I hate bickley, i have never liked him, is a cynic jerk who just needs to keep his mouth quiet about some things. But this is one nice ething he said, but still dont like him.


----------

